# Suche guten und günstigen Webhoster für Firmenhomepage



## SuchenderNEU (8. März 2010)

Hi,

ich gehe mit meinem Kleinunternehmen bald online und wollte heute eigentlich einen Vertrag mit einem Webhoster abschließen. Nun lese ich aber, viel schlimmes über die Meisten: Webhoster Strato (kein Service, Ausfälle) 1 & 1 (war ich selbst, nie wieder, kein Service und Abzocke) und diverse Kleinhoster (php Scripte werden nur kostenpflichtig eingebunden etc.). Ich stehe jetzt schon kurz vor dem Kollaps, weil ich echt Zeitdruck habe und keine Zeit habe mich mit irgendwelchen Webhostern rumzuschlagen.

Für folgendes brauche ich einen Webhoster:

Ich habe eine simple Webseite (php 5.0) incl. Kundenportal (über sql). Der Ordner ist insgesamt 20 MB groß. Zuhause mit Xammp läuft alles. Ich bin geschäftlich aber demnächst im Ausland und müsste auch von dort aus, auf den Webhoster zugreifen können.
Zum Schluss möchte ich noch zwei Domains reservieren. Und bitte keine 50 EUR Gesamtpakete oder so ein  (wie damals 1 und 1). Mehr als 10 EUR/mon sollte das Hosting nicht kosten.

Grüße


----------



## Mücmag (10. März 2010)

Also über Webhoster wirst du zu fast jeden etwas negatives finden. Aber bei dem was du vor hast und was du brauchst, solltest du aber eigentlich bei keinem Hoster Probleme mit haben.

Von meiner persönlichen Sicht kann ich dir Goneo.de empfehlen. Goneo ist ein sehr günstiger Hoster mit sehr guter Performence. Habe zwar auch schon über Goneo negatives gelesen, kann diese Meinungen aber nicht teilen. Alles läuft dort sehr gut und schnell, ich habe dort mehere Seiten laufen(auch eine Firmenseite) und habe noch nie Probleme feststellen können.


----------



## Johannes7146 (10. März 2010)

Wie sensibel sind denn die Daten die du in der Datenbank halten möchtest?
Wieviel Traffic enttseht ca. pro Monat?

Ich habe einen eignen virtuellen Server der nicht wirklich ausgelastet ist. (Hoster: Host Europe).
Bin damit bisher sehr zufrieden.

Wenn du dich an den Kosten beteidigst, würde ich deine Homepage sonst dort mit drauf laufen lassen.
Ich selbst betreibe dort auch nur Homepages (Also keine Game Server, Teamspeak server oder was auch immer).

DB: Mysql 5
PHP 5

Würde dir dann einen FtpZugang zu dem Verzeichnis deiner HP bereitstellen.
Sowie einen User in der DB anlegen der für dein DB-Schema alle rechte besitzt.

Bei Interesse bitte per PN melden.
Falls nicht kannst du dort auch direkt hosten:
http://www.hosteurope.de/produkte/WebPack


----------



## tombe (10. März 2010)

Also ich hatte mal ein eigenes Projekt bei all-inkl und ein Bekannter den ich eine zeitlang bei der Entwicklung unterstützt habe betreibt seine Seite ebenfalls dort.

Hier bei mir in der Firma liegt die Homepage bei Quality Hosting.

Zumindest größere Probleme gab es bislang mit beiden nicht und die Erreichbarkeit war (soweit ich es beurteilen kann) auch immer gegeben.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marco-P (5. April 2010)

Ich bin bei All Inkl. Habe mit denen immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht und auch glaube ich das Preis und Leistung gut sind.

Eines ist klar Leistung muss bezahlt werden und es gibt nichts Geschenkt.

Ich weiß zB das bei AllInkl.com

rabattcool.info
mur-werbetechnik.de
praxis-bsonek.de
und
LuckyLens.de

zu finden sind.


----------



## Carrear (5. April 2010)

Also ich kann dir sagen: ich war bis jetzt bei 1&1, Evanzo und bei Strato. Gelten ja so als ziemlich bekannt und man würde denken zuverlässig. Aber Ausfällt hatte ich überall schonmal. Von Eavnzo würde ich nach eigener Erfahrung total abraten. 1&1 würde ich noch am meisten empfehlen. Aber ich sehe du bekommst hier ja auch eine Menge Insider Tipps  Viel Erfolg


----------

